# Embarrassed: what to do with pubic hair?



## brambram

Hi ladies,
I am really embarrassed to ask this, but what are your opinions on pubic hair during labour? This is my first, so I have no idea what the protocol is...Does it really matter?

I was admitted to hospital at 24 weeks due to an incompetent cervix and doctors thought that I was going to give birth soon. I had no warning and didn't have time to get anything ready. Needless to say, I'm happy to report that I am still pregnant and 31 weeks. However, I have been in the hospital all this time, under observation and on strict bedrest. Anyway, point is I am sure that I have grown a forest down there and being in hospital I haven't been able to get my usually wax and my belly is so big now, I can't see anything down there (there is also no long mirror here for me to check things out).

So, what do people generally do with there ladies bits before labour? My mum told me that they shaved hers ... Do they still do that? I think I would be mortified if they had to do that in its current state...and I don't like shaving as I get itchy. Is it generally ok to just be au natural?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hya, I'm a midwife and I assure you we do not mind AT ALL what you do with your hair! It really doesn't matter. Most people trim it back a bit shorter which can be helpful to us with suturing but whatever you want, it's your hair! The only time that there would be any shaving is if you have a c/section but that is literally just the top bit at the pubic line, not all of it. They did used to shave people way back but fortunately no more! So maybe shave the top part if you would be embarrassed if they did it but I promise your midwives will not think anything of it. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Laurakiaora

When I found out I was pregnant I swore I was going to keep it bare as I previously had done. The idea of growing it out made me feel really uncomfortable.

That idea lasted until I got too big to see or comfortably reach anything down there. Even when I did attempt it, I left massive patches as I couldn't see anything. The bending when you have an enormous belly is very uncomfortable on your bump.

So I stopped. I still do my bikini line maybe once a week when I do my legs, but the rest of it is there as nature intended and I honestly couldn't care less any more! It's kind of liberating not having to worry about it :p


----------



## EmmaRea

MrsSmartie, midwives really, truly don't think anything of it, or are you just too polite to comment? I don't mean to sound cheeky, but when I poke around down there, I'm just astonished at how much hair is there! It really never crosses your mind as a professional? I don't want to be the one remembered for her thick forest, iykwim!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I shaved it all off because I read a thread on here where a woman who hadn't trimmed said she was washing and the hair pulled a couple of stitches and ripped them :shock: so I made an effort to get rid.


----------



## MrsSmartie

I promise it doesn't bother is but it's a bit nicer if it's trimmed a bit. There are the odd moments when I think blimey how did it get that long! But I would never remember who it was to be honest. I see so many moos each day I don't really put a face to the muff if you know what I mean! Lol. It's more about you feeling comfortable. If it helps I will just be going for a trim and maybe a short back and sides if I am able to reach! It doesn't worry me at all because I know other midwives won't be bothered. X


----------



## JeepGirl

I usually keep mine shaved off completely. During my last pregnancy I kept doing that every week or so, and as I got bigger I used a small mirror. My plan was when I went into labour, I would have a bath and shave before heading to the hospital after all 1st babies take their time and I would have lots of time to do that in early labour right. Wrong:haha: my labour started with contractions coming every 4 mins and only about 1.5mins apart. I was embarrassed of the weeks worth of growth at 1st, but by the time I got to the hospital and was in hard labour it was the least of my worries. I would suggest if nothing else shave the top bit. I ended up with a EMCS and the next day when they took the bandage off the incision it was like getting a bad waxing job:dohh:


----------



## Dalila

i'm not bothered


----------



## chuck

I dont get why people care what they heck they do with their pubes?!

You're giving birth for christs sake..no one is going to turn around and snigger at some pubes! Have you ever seen a video of a baby crowning hair or no hair its still going to look crazy lol!

I know a few women who say well it'll be more hygenic after the birth to have no hair but to be honest EVERY method of hair removal will leave you with tiny wounds in the skin that will leave you more susceptible to infection.

Why do you think they stopped routinely shaving women in labour?

In many surgeries people arent shaved now either, i wasnt shaved for my EMCS although it wasnt rushed it took well over an hour from decision to getting me to theatre baby wasnt in distress they could have but didnt. I've spoken to numerous CS ladies who werent shaved either.

Regrowth and itchiness is something you defo do not want postpartum either, you get irriated enough down there from pads for weeks with the lochia let alone with regrowth too.

I had a tidy up both times, just gave everything a trim to make life easier but why go to the bother of worrying about it.

You have far more important things to focus on.


----------



## MrsSmartie

I understand that to you it is not important but the most important thing is that women feel comfortable in labour and if it is something that will bother them then they can do whatever they like to feel more at ease. As much as it is likely that they will forget all about it soon enough into the labour, if being examined is made worse by the anxiety that they aren't looking how they want to then it will be more painful etc. It may not be important to you or I but it is to some people so they should be able to talk about it together just like anything else!


----------



## chuck

Oh yeah dont get me wrong you have to be comfortable but why expend the energy worrying about hair. Focus that energy on birthing! 

If you're uncomfortable with internals don't have them, if there are too many people int he room send them out, don't want your partner to see send them out, if your uncomfortable with being naked don't get naked. 

Dont want hair dont have it just why worry about it?


----------



## brambram

Hi everyone, thanks for comments. 

I do feel a bit better and glad I could ask. As I said, this is my first so wasn't sure what was expected. Now that I realise it doesn't affect the price of rice I suppose I'll be less anxious. 

But believe me, my hair grows really thick, and I've been in hospital for 6 weeks now! So if I'm being honest, though it might not bother some people, the thought of what it looks like does bother me, as they might not even be able to tell if it's babys head or my muff as mrssmartie suggested, lol! I know when the pain hits it will probably be the last thing on my mind, but until then, I do find even examinations now a little embarrassing as I wonder what the examiner must be thinking, and it makes me more tense. I will still try and figure out how to trim it up. My partner will probably have to help, though I have little privacy here in hospital. 

But glad to know there are others out there who just let it go, at least mine might pale in comparison to others. :)


----------



## chuck

The only way I found of trimming myself up without worrying about painful mistakes was using a pubic trimmer...I had a little remmington one.

Like clippers for normal hair it has an adjustable guard on it, you could get OH to pop into somewhere like Boots and grab one to give you a quick tidy without worrying about letting him loose with scissors or a razor LOL

Mind you do you have a private room? People might wonder what the heck you 2 are up to behind a curtain with a vibrating noise and the inevitable giggles


----------



## chuck

This kinda thing is great

https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Smooth-Solutions-Bikini-Trimmer_1000106/


----------



## brambram

chuck said:


> Oh yeah dont get me wrong you have to be comfortable but why expend the energy worrying about hair. Focus that energy on birthing!
> 
> If you're uncomfortable with internals don't have them, if there are too many people int he room send them out, don't want your partner to see send them out, if your uncomfortable with being naked don't get naked.
> 
> Dont want hair dont have it just why worry about it?

Thank you for your take Chuck...but as I mentioned, I am in hospital under observation and strict bedrest due to complications. Yes I have many things to worry at the moment, believe me, but unfortunately this still does bother me. Everyone is different. And unfortunately, being in hospital prevents me from doing what I would normally do to make myself comfortable and hence the question. I have to have internals based on my complications, to check baby. I would rather not have hair, but can't go outside to just take a walk, much less get a wax. Unfortunately I don't have the same circumstances that other pregnant women have.

I am sure you are right that I will probably be expending my energy on birth at the time, but again as I said, this is my first birth, so I have no idea what to expect. Please excuse my naivity - hence why I asked the question in the first place. But thank you for your opinion on the matter.


----------



## chuck

Ack people often get the wrong idea about my directness...I understand you can just go get a wax...hence the if you don't like it trim it suggestion.


----------



## chuck

By the way I think you're doing amazingly to have been in hospital this long and not to have gone completely potty!

Hospitals drive me mad!


----------



## J04NN4

I have a little trimmer like the one chuck posted. Since I've been pregnant I've just been trimming it back really short every couple of weeks. I figure the timing's not likely to work out to be clean shaven anyway and it just looks like a week or so's regrowth but without the razor burn! I can also do it without looking now bump's in the way and no chance of cutting yourself. I'd like it to be shorter just for easier access if I need stitches and (gross) no horrible matted blood in a big bush afterwards but it doesn't bother me in terms of aesthetics. Fannies are pretty unattractive anyway really :shrug: :haha:


----------



## chuck

J04NN4 said:


> I have a little trimmer like the one chuck posted. Since I've been pregnant I've just been trimming it back really short every couple of weeks. I figure the timing's not likely to work out to be clean shaven anyway and it just looks like a week or so's regrowth but without the razor burn! I can also do it without looking now bump's in the way and no chance of cutting yourself. I'd like it to be shorter just for easier access if I need stitches and (gross) no horrible matted blood in a big bush afterwards but it doesn't bother me in terms of aesthetics. *Fannies are pretty unattractive anyway really  *

Oh I dont know I think they're more pleasing to look at than willies and balls...balls are just funny looking


----------



## brambram

chuck said:


> Ack people often get the wrong idea about my directness...I understand you can just go get a wax...hence the if you don't like it trim it suggestion.

No worries. I am now feeling more comfortable with my new freedom :)


----------



## brambram

chuck said:


> By the way I think you're doing amazingly to have been in hospital this long and not to have gone completely potty!
> 
> Hospitals drive me mad!

Thanks Chuck. I have my good days and bad days. But overall I'm grateful to have kept baby cooking this long as they thought I was going to deliver at 24 weeks. In the end, her health and safety is what matters. :)


----------



## brambram

J04NN4 said:


> I have a little trimmer like the one chuck posted. Since I've been pregnant I've just been trimming it back really short every couple of weeks. I figure the timing's not likely to work out to be clean shaven anyway and it just looks like a week or so's regrowth but without the razor burn! I can also do it without looking now bump's in the way and no chance of cutting yourself. I'd like it to be shorter just for easier access if I need stitches and (gross) no horrible matted blood in a big bush afterwards but it doesn't bother me in terms of aesthetics. Fannies are pretty unattractive anyway really :shrug: :haha:

Yikes, didn't think about matted blood. Yes, I'd like to have something that I can do without even looking and have no fair of cutting myself, or of OH cutting me. Someone else mentioned using a small handheld mirror, but I'm not sure how I'd manage using a scissors with one hand while holding a mirror in the other...


----------



## chuck

You're doing a great job to have kept that bun in the oven! Every day counts!

But seriously what have you been doing to stay sane?


You could always start topiary on that bush and clip different shapes into it to keep you occupied..


----------



## brambram

chuck said:


> You're doing a great job to have kept that bun in the oven! Every day counts!
> 
> But seriously what have you been doing to stay sane?
> 
> 
> You could always start topiary on that bush and clip different shapes into it to keep you occupied..

LOL!

I think you've just given me a business idea. I've been here long enough that I'm sure I could build up a real impressive portfolio. I could maybe offer it to other ladies here in hospital who are wondering the same thing as I am, but afraid to ask. Now that would give the midwives and doctors something to talk about :)

I'll call my first piece "the Chuck" and send you photos for your approval. Lol.
Okay, I've gone too far.


----------



## chuck

Bwahahaha no I approve!

ANYTHING to spread a bit of laughter on the maternity wards!

Can you imagine the look on the MW's face when they unveil you works of art!! :rofl:


----------



## MindUtopia

I don't plan to do anything. It's normal and healthy, and actually it's there to keep bacteria away from your vagina, which is the best thing for your baby. Trust me, when the time comes, you won't care and neither will your midwife or doctor. They see vaginas all the time and they know what a normal vagina looks like.


----------



## JeepGirl

brambram said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for comments.
> 
> I do feel a bit better and glad I could ask. As I said, this is my first so wasn't sure what was expected. Now that I realise it doesn't affect the price of rice I suppose I'll be less anxious.
> 
> But believe me, my hair grows really thick, and I've been in hospital for 6 weeks now! So if I'm being honest, though it might not bother some people, the thought of what it looks like does bother me, as they might not even be able to tell if it's babys head or my muff as mrssmartie suggested, lol! I know when the pain hits it will probably be the last thing on my mind, but until then, I do find even examinations now a little embarrassing as I wonder what the examiner must be thinking, and it makes me more tense. I will still try and figure out how to trim it up. My partner will probably have to help, though I have little privacy here in hospital.
> 
> But glad to know there are others out there who just let it go, at least mine might pale in comparison to others. :)

Do you have mobile esthetic shops over there? We have estheticians that will come to your home (or place of your choice) and do waxing, manicures, pedicures etc. Even if you don't could you call whoever usually does your waxing and tell her your on bedrest and ask if she could come to you?


----------



## flower01

MrsSmartie said:


> I promise it doesn't bother is but it's a bit nicer if it's trimmed a bit. There are the odd moments when I think blimey how did it get that long! But I would never remember who it was to be honest. I see so many moos each day I don't really put a face to the muff if you know what I mean! Lol. It's more about you feeling comfortable. If it helps I will just be going for a trim and maybe a short back and sides if I am able to reach! It doesn't worry me at all because I know other midwives won't be bothered. X

lmao!! :rofl:
love this comment!
hee hee!

im goin to get my hubby to trim it up a bit, i cant see a bloody thing down there! :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## brunette&bubs

I kept mine waxed completely during pregnancy and still afterwards.

I just felt better about myself.

To my understanding, I am pretty sure doctors don't care.
But at my last waxing appt. my waxing lady told me she has some ob/gyn clients who actually say they prefer when a woman is bare down there because it makes it easier.

i'm sure your docs understand though hun! :hugs:


----------



## tashyluv

I usually shave most of it off, this time I shaved it all a good few weeks (maybe 4 weeks) ago so now its just growing in and not too long, im not going to bother doing it again now.


----------



## nikkchikk

Something to think about---shaving the day of or a few days before labor is something I wouldn't do again. The area was so irritated and itchy (regrowth!) from shaving that postnatal care was super annoying. I was sore, but I was itchy, but it hurt to scratch! So if you must, wax it off or don't shave at all!


----------



## brambram

JeepGirl said:


> Do you have mobile esthetic shops over there? We have estheticians that will come to your home (or place of your choice) and do waxing, manicures, pedicures etc. Even if you don't could you call whoever usually does your waxing and tell her your on bedrest and ask if she could come to you?

I don't know but I'll look into it. If it doesn't exist I will certainly create one as I can't even get a pedicure and can't reach to do it myself - they really should provide that kind of service. Thanks.


----------



## bugaboobaby

I have had two babies, and both times i was au naturale. Didnt bother me at all. with my second i was on such strict bed rest that even my legs were hairy. my midwives didnt care at all. i apologized, but they just didnt care lol. I wasnt worried about it either by that point. this time i hope to keep it trimmed, but i never shave it bald. i get too itchy every time and if i wax i get swollen. now worth it to me anymore. But honestly if i dont do it, i wont be worried or embarrassed. it is natural after all.


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Before i was pregnant, i trimmed once every two weeks, with one of those electric trimmers mentioned on this thread earlier. Now that i am pregnant, that hasnt changed at all. I still religiously keep up with my beauty routine, to keep me feeling good about myself :thumbup:

So yes, i will be trimmed when i go into labour, although it has NOTHING to do with being worried about how i look to others, its all about how I feel about myself. Call me strange, but keeping neat and tidy 'down there' makes me feel beautiful and radiant, along with keeping my legs/underarms neat and tidy, plucking my eyebrows, getting my hair done etc. I dont do any of that to please others, I do it all to please me!

Plus, if doctors really cared, and it was necessary to be trimmed/shaved/waxed, they would mention it to us before labor, or do it for us when we arrived at the hospital, right?

GL with keeping munchkin safe inside x

EDIT: although i totally understand that your in hospital on bedrest!


----------



## PommyMommy

I'm letting mine grow out, I want full coverage of my most intimate parts (those are reserved for my husband!). There's no need for anyone to see all of that, especially not my mom (who will be there!). I will get waxed 8-10 weeks after the birth (depending on how I feel of course). I've also read there are increases of infection when you are shaved before delivery :/


----------



## MillyBert

With my 1st i was flexable enough to keep shaven.. 
My second came at 32 weeks so was a right jungle down there and i was really embarrised during labour and still cringe at the thought now...
This time round i hope to be shaven or at least neat down there

I personally prefer less hair down there but thats all the time not just in labour


----------



## x Helen x

I shaved completely down there the morning I went into labour (I shave usually so felt more comfortable that way) BUT I really regretted it. I had quite a nasty labial graze which was SO uncomfortable and itchy when the hair started to grow back, and of course I couldn't shave again because everything was so sore down there so I just had to sit it out and wait for the hair to grow back.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i was completely natural when i had my lo, i couldnt give 2 hoots what other people think!! i just do whatever is most comfortable for me. do whatever suits you!


----------



## hawalkden

I had this fear with my first pregnancy thinking oh man millions of docs, nurses and midwife will be seeing a hairy moo moo. But when I got to 30 weeks I couldn't see my feet let alone attempt to hack at her so didn't bother me in the end. 

This time round i'm like whatever! Moo moo has been seen already i'm sure another hairy moo moo for the midwifes shift won't harm her ;)! 

even though I do see that hair as totallllllly pointless!


----------



## disneydarling

MalcolmsMiss said:


> Before i was pregnant, i trimmed once every two weeks, with one of those electric trimmers mentioned on this thread earlier. Now that i am pregnant, that hasnt changed at all. I still religiously keep up with my beauty routine, to keep me feeling good about myself :thumbup:
> 
> So yes, i will be trimmed when i go into labour, although it has NOTHING to do with being worried about how i look to others, its all about how I feel about myself. Call me strange, but keeping neat and tidy 'down there' makes me feel beautiful and radiant, along with keeping my legs/underarms neat and tidy, plucking my eyebrows, getting my hair done etc. I dont do any of that to please others, I do it all to please me!
> 
> Plus, if doctors really cared, and it was necessary to be trimmed/shaved/waxed, they would mention it to us before labor, or do it for us when we arrived at the hospital, right?
> 
> GL with keeping munchkin safe inside x
> 
> EDIT: although i totally understand that your in hospital on bedrest!

I completely agree with you on this one! I have always had a brazillian wax, and its one of the things I do for myself because it makes me feel good! I plan to keep getting it done regularly all the way through pregnancy and hopefully before I give birth. Not because I care what the doctors/midwives think, but because I feel better when it is waxed, and even though it wont make the slightest bit of difference when I'm giving birth, if it makes me feel happy then its worth it.


----------



## Rota

As a health professional who sees many 'foo foos' a day nothing fazes me, its just another hooha wether its hairy or shaven, dark or light, big or small :D


----------



## Seity

I voted trim it up a bit because that's how I always keep it and I don't change anything because I'm pregnant, but I could easily have voted not really bothered because I honestly couldn't give a damn about what other people think and if for some reason I hadn't gotten around to trimming yet, I wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## April76

when i first got pregnant i always thought to myself that im going to keep it hair free. What a laugh that was! I ended up just leaving it because it got to the point were i couldn't see it anyway. It was kind of like out of sight out of mind. My hubby offered to shave me but with the state of his face when he shaves himself i wasn't letting him anywhere near me!


----------



## brambram

Hahaha.
Thanks ladies. It's been great to hear your comments and take on this. Some of your comments really made me laugh. Thank you to the well wishes also.

I would love to be able to get my usual wax, but feel so much better now...as even though most of you voted for trimming it up a bit, a lot more than I thought said youd just leave it there. i had an internal scan this week, and found myself apologising to the sonographer. She just laughed and said she didn't care, she wasn't interested in looking at that :)


----------



## Alandsa

Hi, I was wondering about this. I have always epilated and haven't got much hair now around the bikini line but its more the 'underneath' that I usually need to shave. I'm thinking I might get it all waxed at the beauticians as I can't actually see down there at all now lol. Plus then if I have stitches then I won't need to worry about regrowth for a while :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I waxed mine off completely. I do so on a regular basis anyway


----------



## Jarenk

When I was pregnant with DS, I was HUGE, I mean, as big round as I was tall, and I couldn't even tie my shoes let alone shave the nether yea. I went all natural. This one, I hope my OH will shave for me. LMAO


----------



## holidaysan

Well here's what I do lol. 

Put a towel down on the bed to catch the hair. Then I lay on the bed with a mirror propped up against the headboard. I trim the hair low with scissors and then neaten up the edges with my trimmer. 

This is the best way I've found so far. It doesn't itch as its not like shaving but still looks neat. I just feel better being neat down the. TMI but with the amount of blood after birth it's easier to clean yourself up when it's shorter :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I shaved mine in a Brazilian as best I could with a big bump! On the afternoon of the day I started getting my contractions, I shaved down there, shaved my legs and straightened my hair just in case I ended up going in to hospital (which I did) as I was scared of looking a mess! Hahaha. When it came to it I really did not care less what I looked like! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

I shaved and was thanked for it as I needed stitching inside and out :haha:


----------



## beatnick

I was worried about this and often got my Dh to shave it all off for me. However once in labour you won't really give a rats ass! I think I had a bit of a shadow but I was flouncing about in the buff and popped j the pool without the blink of an eye and I am really not cool with that sort of stuff!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Well IMO you won't care what it looks like dowe there during birth. I attempted to shave everything off a week before, cause I always get bad razor burn, so by the time I gave birth, razor burn was gone and only little hair was there.


----------



## stephanyox

I was in the same situation, i shaved about a week before going into labour, but im sure they wouldnt mind at all, i couldnt be bothered mostly during my pregnancy because of my belly getting in the way! Im sure they see tons of people who do have hair, but once your in labour thatll be the last of your worrys! it was for mine!


----------



## brambram

Thanks ladies.
What about things like naïr or veet hair removing creams - is that generally a no no down there when you are pregnant? As I usually wax I am looking for alternatives and I normally get horrible razor bumps so was thinking of getting some hair removal cream instead. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Tournesol

I have really sensitive skin and get ingrown hairs on my legs and armpits all the time, so shaving or waxing my lady bits is NOT an option! 
I do like to keep tidy with a bikini trimmer though, which I plan to use throughout my pregnancy. Unless I get so big that I can't see what I'm doing, in which case I'll just have to be hairy! :haha:

Good luck and well done for being stuck in hospital for so long!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I totally shaved it all off (well, I had to get OH to do it :blush:) To be honest, once I was in labour I wouldn't have cared if there was a bush growing there!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

No one will think twice about your pubic hair.


----------



## zoe6660

Ive just used hair removel cream and got rid of it all i think it will be alot cleaner to clean after birth when u have heavy bleed.


----------



## zilla

until last week, I had left mine since 1st tri.
then after a couple of mean comments from my OH, I used removal cream on the lot. 
I wish I hadn't bothered - when I used a mirror to check if I'd missed a bit, I noticed how much "down there" had changed .... it was not a pleasant surprise!
I'm leaving well alone from now on..


----------



## bay555

i shave every few days to keep it looking nice, it is hard but i do it in the bath, i used hair removal cream the other day but it was too difficult as it wasnt working properly and it made me sore


----------



## annie00

I am tryin to keep up with mine.. Shaving every other week.. 
But since I'm starting to get checked every Monday I'm gonna try to shave every Sunday


----------



## tristansmum

I shave completely. Always have and did all through pregnancy and for labour. I felt comfortable being my normal. I ended up with a section which was very low so I'm glad I'd already done the shaving for them lol. I think whatever suits you. It's your vagina so have it as you want!


----------



## Tallulah28

I have an electric shaver because I have really sensitive skin and normal shaving just doesnt work for me and brings me out in a horrible rash. 

I have reached the point now where I can't see anything or know what I am doing but I feel more comfortable knowing it's had at least a bit of a trim and looks reasonably tidy rather than it being forest-esque. 

I think its just a case of whatever your comfortable with :) 

xx


----------



## gryphongrl

This has GOT to be a US/UK difference. I don't have any friends that would even consider shaving their pubes to be something necessary during pregnancy or labor! Of course I'm in a bit of a granola area, but darn I hate to even trim up my bikini line. I am cracking up reading these replies trying to imagine what my DH would think about a bare cooch. Thank goodness I don't live in the UK or I'd be single forever if that is what men like! I got a brazilian once before a trip to Miami and regretted it for the next three weeks! itchy! LOL!!


----------



## _Nell

> This has GOT to be a US/UK difference. I don't have any friends that would even consider shaving their pubes to be something necessary during pregnancy or labor! Of course I'm in a bit of a granola area, but darn I hate to even trim up my bikini line. I am cracking up reading these replies trying to imagine what my DH would think about a bare cooch. Thank goodness I don't live in the UK or I'd be single forever if that is what men like! I got a brazilian once before a trip to Miami and regretted it for the next three weeks! itchy! LOL!!

LOL, I was thinking the same but in reverse - i'm in the UK and thinking this must be an american thing! None of my friends do anything more than a trim, I had no idea being totally bare down there was so common.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

I am in the UK & dying atm because I can't get a wax done (I go to one of the best brazillian wax salons in London & they advise not to get waxed in the 1st trimester, as you brace a lot of muscles when the hair is being pulled out that you shouldn't in early pregnancy), so I have not had my usual monthly hollywood wax since August!! I have been waxing for years, so it is normal for me to be bare, is def not normal or comfortable to have a forest growing! If I can, I will be having a complete wax before labour.

Can't believe the people who shave, shaving is horrible, itchy & gives you heaps of ingrown hairs! But I guess people could argue that waxing is painful (I think I must be either used to it, or have a higher pain threshold...hopefully labour isn't too bad then lol!):dohh:


----------



## XJessicaX

I dont do hair. Anywhere but my head! I will continue to shave like normal!

Been shaving since I was 16 and at 27 now I havent ever had an ingrown hair and only had the rash when I first started! Beautifully smooth results and I like just shaving whenever I want rather than having to grow a bush to be waxed!


----------



## morri

no different to a Gyn visit for me really concerning pubic hair which is quite bushy atm(I can't see it nor could I reach it savely :haha: and I am not going to let anyone else on it. If I did however I would have to do it every day since it grows very quickly :haha:


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I had a mum-to-be massage package the other day and got them to wax me at the same time - i was feeling like a yeti! (I normally wax myself).

I fully intend to get the same next month and hopefully be sorted for the labour. mainly incase i need stitches.


----------



## michlou84

Funny i was just talking about this today with a friend as my husbands ex's mum is a local midwife who seems to have had a hand in a few of my friends labours and what if i get her? Its a jungle down there and i imagine her discussing it with her son who we are good friends with! :haha:


----------



## Spunky

brambram said:


> Thanks ladies.
> What about things like naïr or veet hair removing creams - is that generally a no no down there when you are pregnant? As I usually wax I am looking for alternatives and I normally get horrible razor bumps so was thinking of getting some hair removal cream instead. Any thoughts or advice?

I have used Nair and Veet for years on my legs and to clean up around my foof. BUT I found out pregnant I had more of a reaction to the chemicals. I would itch and turn all red and be MISERABLE. So there's NO WAY I'm going near my privates with that stuff again (at least not pregnant!). 

I trim using something like previously mentioned. Keeps you neat and tidy with no bumps or regrowth itchiness. I had lots of stitches and the doctor didn't mention anything about my hair. My husband offered to trim for me, I refused. I did the towel/bed/mirror thing. Trust me, you don't want tons of hair down there when all you're doing is bleeding constantly! Best of luck


----------



## Elainey

Tbh I've given up down there - its been ages since I've seen it and I think well the midwives see hairy lady bits everyday so it shouldn't bother them too much!


----------



## Stelly

Spunky said:


> brambram said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> What about things like naïr or veet hair removing creams - is that generally a no no down there when you are pregnant? As I usually wax I am looking for alternatives and I normally get horrible razor bumps so was thinking of getting some hair removal cream instead. Any thoughts or advice?
> 
> I have used Nair and Veet for years on my legs and to clean up around my foof. BUT I found out pregnant I had more of a reaction to the chemicals. I would itch and turn all red and be MISERABLE. So there's NO WAY I'm going near my privates with that stuff again (at least not pregnant!).
> 
> I trim using something like previously mentioned. Keeps you neat and tidy with no bumps or regrowth itchiness. I had lots of stitches and the doctor didn't mention anything about my hair. My husband offered to trim for me, I refused. I did the towel/bed/mirror thing. Trust me, you don't want tons of hair down there when all you're doing is bleeding constantly! Best of luckClick to expand...

I wouldnt use ANY removal cream while pregnant! The chemicals in that stuff is brutal! Back in the day I had a boyfriend who Nair'd his twig and berries, got a gnarly chemical burn... I just wouldnt risk it. Plus... OUUUCH! lol 

I agree with just keeping things trimmed short. If for some reason a person had to have a csection, the OR staff will clean and shave the area where the incision will be once in surgery anyway.


----------



## goddess25

A few days before I went into labour I shaved my legs and underarms and got my DH to give me a little trim...

not sure as its the last thing you care about once your there.


----------



## yellow11

I've been using veet. senitive very sparingly to help keep tidy. ive had no bad reactions and i have sensitive skin normally. I've used the Avon one too. both good and keeps me feeling clean :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Omg it will be the last thing.on your mind seriously.


----------



## XJessicaX

Mummy2B21 said:


> Omg it will be the last thing.on your mind seriously.

Saying that...whilst pushing I DID think to myself "goddamit, missed a bit"!!


----------



## Bats11

Nope doesn't bother me, I just shave the bikini area with a blind eye :haha:


----------



## Stressbucket

This question cracked my husband up. When we went in at about nine weeks to the first OB I saw, I had shaved everything. I normally don't bother, but DH thought it would be fun.

The doctor commented that shaving was fine (I hadn't asked him), but 'it doesn't do anything'.

Husband and I have been trying to figure out ever since--what did he THINK I thought it would 'do'?


----------



## XJessicaX

Stressbucket said:


> This question cracked my husband up. When we went in at about nine weeks to the first OB I saw, I had shaved everything. I normally don't bother, but DH thought it would be fun.
> 
> The doctor commented that shaving was fine (I hadn't asked him), but 'it doesn't do anything'.
> 
> Husband and I have been trying to figure out ever since--what did he THINK I thought it would 'do'?

I guess he was hoping for a 1970's muff with an MA in banjo playing.


----------

